# Dove arriving on 2/18



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

So I have everything set up now and I will be getting my dove on Friday.  I'm gitty and friday can't come quick enough. (Except for all the work I have to do between now and then.) It took about a month of deciding but I'm going to name her Cosette. She is 6 months old. Is there anything special about this age group I should know about? :twisting hands nervously:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vanja said:


> So I have everything set up now and I will be getting my dove on Friday.  I'm gitty and friday can't come quick enough. (Except for all the work I have to do between now and then.) It took about a month of deciding but I'm going to name her Cosette. She is 6 months old. Is there anything special about this age group I should know about? :twisting hands nervously:


nothing special about a 6 month old as in age... has she laid eggs?.. is that how you know she is a she..


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

That's what I'm told about the person I'm buying her from. I would think that 6 mo would be around this time that egg laying would start, right? Since she'll already be stressed I'm guessing just give her extra space?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vanja said:


> That's what I'm told about the person I'm buying her from. I would think that 6 mo would be around this time that egg laying would start, right? Since she'll already be stressed I'm guessing just give her extra space?


it is hard to tell the sex of a dove..so unless she has laid eggs then she could be a he.. I was given 5 doves and told there were 4 cocks and one hen.. turned out they were 4 hens and one cock...lol.... had alot of egg laying going on.. she will need to get used to her cage and surroundings for a week or so.. gradually she/he will get used to you and perhaps even find you to be a suitable mate..lol... lone doves tend to do that sometimes..


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

So 6 mo is when egg laying should start? If she's a he I can always change the name.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vanja said:


> So 6 mo is when egg laying should start? If she's a he I can always change the name.


they can lay at 6 months.. but usually they do not lay unless they have a mate.. you can ask the seller if she has laid yet..so you can know her sex.. if not then he may be just guessing at the sex.. you can change the name..or pick a name you can use for both sexes.. or just put a mr or mrs infront of any name...lol.. pics of him/her would be great when you get her..we love pics..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Congrats, and pics would be nice.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so excited for you! Doves are the sweetest things. Congrats and keep us updated!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats...sooooo exciting!!! Keep us posted...can't wait for pics! 

Dawn


----------

